# (European) N scale identification



## Nadweel (Oct 16, 2010)

First of all excuse me for joining and immediately starting a new thread but I've got a little problem here and I think I might be not alone. 

As I was cleaning up my cellar I found an old model train which I bought when I was younger (about 1995-2000).









(Not my image, but my camera is bad and this picture is far clearer)

As you can see the problem is that that there is no serial number or anything like that printed onto the locomotive that would help me to identify it. 
I did use the search function in this forum but I only found an HO-Identification thread, so if there is already one like this shame on me for being stupid and not finding it.

However I found another picture of the exact same model I own
(http://www.jh-caspers.de/geisterwagen.html site is German)
and on the site this model is refered to as a "locomotive from a starter set". Maybe that helps. I guess if I search some more I may find the rest of the set and post it here for further information. 
So the summary:
-Black steam train with three wheels on each site
-German product
-from a starter set (Unidentified aswell)
-bought 1985-1995 (just a guess though)
-orange stripes instead of serial number
-Minitrix

I really hope somebody can help me and if anybody else has an unidentified product he may find this thread useful to. thanks in advance.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Would likely be Minitrix, Fleischmann, or Arnold?

I used to have German N scale but don't recognize this loco at all.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nadweel,

Your German-site link (via translation) pegs it as a Minitrix loco. Quick ebay search lists it as a Minitrix "T3" 0-6-0.

TJ


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Take a look at Ebay item no:260680147227...I didn't have the pictures side by side but it looks pretty much like yours,or is it yours?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Try here....................

http://www.billsrailroad.net/history/n-scale.html

http://www.billsrailroad.net/history/minitrix-1a.jpg


----------



## Nadweel (Oct 16, 2010)

I think tjcruiser was right, the picture matches exactly so Minitrix "T3" 0-6-0 is correct. And the link Stillakid posted brought back some memories I think my dad always joked around with the name "little donkey"! Thanks to all of you, I'm glad you were so fast. I will use ebay as a search option aswell in the future, didn't think about that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

